# How do people get duplicate Mom's items?



## cheezu (May 6, 2020)

I really want several of the cakes and see that some people have several of these items.
How do they get so many?
My birthday is coming up soon so I know she'll send me one then but I'd love to get more for my outdoor bakery and as far as I know, you can't reorder them.


----------



## sunchild (May 6, 2020)

well i don't know about the cakes specifically.. and i basically forgot about it because i used it for one of my wand outfits but my "mom" sent me 2 knapsacks.. one at the beginning of this month and one, i'm guessing last month. so it looks like she can send you dupes of the same thing. but in general i assume people are trading or time-traveling for them?


----------



## absol (May 6, 2020)

I got them bc of tting while I was forcing villagers out and doing the campsite method
I think you get them in a special month but I forgot which one
oh nvm I think I just got them bc I time travelled a lot idk why I rarely went to my birthday month


----------



## cheezu (May 6, 2020)

Ahhh... I see.
I don't TT so I guess that won't be possible for me.


----------



## voltairenism (May 6, 2020)

I got like 3 cakes because there is a weird bug that when you TT a lot she send you a cake, even if you didn't TT to your birthday.


----------



## kyrynbunni (May 6, 2020)

Time traveling. You get the item again by playing the date again. I've gotten 4 Mom's Tissue boxes this way cause I didn't realize it was going to send me one every time I reloaded that day while time traveling lol


----------



## Mezzanine (May 6, 2020)

deleted


----------



## absol (May 6, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Ahhh... I see.
> I don't TT so I guess that won't be possible for me.


oh if you still want some lmk I got a few left


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2020)

If you want to make a second character, you can get duplicates that way without having to tt


----------



## cheezu (May 6, 2020)

mentali said:


> oh if you still want some lmk I got a few left


Do you have the cakes?
I'll DM you.


----------



## stitchmaker (May 6, 2020)

Extra players can get birthday cakes.  Main and 2nd player got a birthday cake on my birthday.


----------



## Meowria (May 6, 2020)

Definitely from time traveling
but also having multiple characters 
And just trading with others.

but yeah. Regular normal play will get you one a month I believe.


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

i mainly got them because i tt’d a bit and i have 2 characters so we both got 1 item each aha


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 7, 2020)

i got extras through TTing, and with those extras i've traded once or twice for variants. some people buy them.


----------



## Bioness (May 7, 2020)

Bcat said:


> If you want to make a second character, you can get duplicates that way without having to tt



*Has two character and time travels*


----------



## Aleigh (May 7, 2020)

sunchild said:


> well i don't know about the cakes specifically.. and i basically forgot about it because i used it for one of my wand outfits but my "mom" sent me 2 knapsacks.. one at the beginning of this month and one, i'm guessing last month. so it looks like she can send you dupes of the same thing. but in general i assume people are trading or time-traveling for them?


Yeah, same here. I got two knapsacks and two tissue boxes


----------



## Heartcore (May 7, 2020)

Time traveling a bunch. That's how I got multiple mom's items. She sends them each month.


----------



## Noctis (May 7, 2020)

I actually watched a video a few days ago on how to get multiple mom cakes and yeah you have to time travel. In the guide this person made a secondary character and when he made this character he chose the birthday of this character the closest to the present date. now you would have to place down the tent somewhere, talk to 3 villagers, when its their birthday these 3 villagers will host their birthday party. that same day you should receive a mom cake from your mom. In the video though he TTed to the following after "his" birthday for the mom cake but when I tried it I got the cake on the same day. If this isn't your thing then it won't be possible to get multiples. I wouldn't recommend for people that don't TT specially if your birthday hasn't been celebrated since you will pretty much get spoiled even though the piñata was already seen before.


----------



## GenkiKaiju (May 7, 2020)

mentali said:


> oh if you still want some lmk I got a few left


Any cake?


----------

